# [solved] Samsung UnifiedLinuxDriver ohne lprgui

## musv

Moin, 

ich hab mir desletztens einen Samsung CLP-315w geleistet und bin mit dem Teil auch ganz zufrieden. Als Druckertreiber wurde in sämtlichen Foren geraten, den Closed-Source-Treiber, den Samsung auf der Homepage anbietet, zu verwenden. 

Die Installation erfolgt über eine GUI. Versucht man nur die vermeintlich notwendigen Dateien zu kopieren, gerät man in das Problem, dass der Drucker die Seite doppelt, dafür aber mit Leerzeilen irgendwie auf das Blatt papier kritzelt.

Verwendet man den grafischen Installer, dann funktioniert alles wunderbar. Nur schießt Samsung etwas über das Ziel hinaus und stattet lpr gleich noch mit einer GUI aus. Das kommt dann irgendwie blöd, wenn Programme wie z.B. Acroread in ihrem Druckerdialog auch nur lpr + Parameter aufrufen. Soll heißen, ich hab dann öfters mal 2 Druckdialoge, von denen die Angaben zu Qualität und Farbe vom ersten Dialog gleich mal ignoriert werden. 

Kann man irgendwie die lprgui abstellen?Last edited by musv on Sun Oct 10, 2010 9:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## musv

Ok, hab einfach cups-pdf drüberinstalliert. Jetzt kommt keine lprgui mehr. 

Dafür hab ich jetzt ein anderes Problem:

Den letzte Ausdruck mit der lprgui hatte ich 4x gedruckt. Und das hat jetzt der Samsung-Treiber irgendwie als Standard angenommen. D.h. jeder Ausdruck mit lpr kommt jetzt 4x raus. Weiß jemand die Datei, wo man diese Einstellungen wieder ändern kann?

----------

## musv

Ok, hab die Lösungen gefunden. 

1. Installierten Zusatzmist vom Samsung-Treiber löschen. 

```
rm /home/$user/.gnome-desktop/Samsung*

rm /etc/modprobe.conf
```

Bei ersterer Zeile kann man auch gleich den ganzen Desktop-Ordner löschen, sofern man kein Gnome benutzt. 

2. lpr-gui entfernen

```
mv /usr/bin/lpr.orig /usr/bin/lpr
```

Die Samsung-lpr-GUI findet man weiterhin unter:

```
/opt/Samsung/mfp/bin/slpr
```

3. Druckereinstellungen

```
~/.cups/lpoptions
```

Darin findet man die Zeile:

```
Default clp315w columns=1 copies=1 cpi=10 lpi=6 scaling=100
```

Und da standen die copies bei mir bösartigerweise auf 4.

----------

## bauramichel

hallo musv,

beim Suchenin allen Foren habe ich endlich einen gefunden, der ein ähnliches Problemchen hat.

Als gnome benutzer frage ich mich nur, was ich anstelle, wenn ich deine Vorgehensweise kopiere. Ich will nur diesen blöden lpr gui dialog verschwinden lassen beim Drucken aus adobe reader. Er speichert mir immer die Anzahl der Kopien und die sind dann über das gui nicht mehr zu ändern.

Kannst du mich bitte "an der hand nehmen"?

Gruß, Michel

----------

## bauramichel

habe es gewagt (ich bin mir nicht immer ganz darüber im Klaren, was ich da im Einzelnen wohin verschoben habe und warum) und bin froh, dieses zusätzliche gui losgeworden zu sein. Bisher keine Nebenwirkungen erkennbar.

Danke und Gruß

----------

## arfe

Um die LPR-GUI von Samsung loszuwerden, müßt ihr nur folgendes machen:

```
mv /usr/bin/lpr.orig /usr/bin/lpr
```

----------

